# شرح1200 totalAstation بالعربى(لايكا)



## احمد دفع الله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو شاكر ان ترسل لى شح بالعربى total ASTATAIN LIECA 1200:1:


----------



## ثائرة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو تعليمي كيف اخطط محلة سكنية ولكم الشكر


----------



## ايهاب يوسف2010 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

#*1* 

 




06-12-2006, 03:45 PM 
احمد دفع الله



vbmenu_register("postmenu_286061", true); 
جديد
​ تاريخ التسجيل: Dec 2006
المشاركات: 3 





*شرح1200 totalAstation بالعربى(لايكا)* 
ارجو شاكر ان ترسل لى شح بالعربى 

​


----------



## سليم العكيلي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو شاكراً تزويدي بشرح مفصل عن الجهاز على بريدي الالكتروني saleeM_shatra*********** :


----------



## عزالدين محمد جحيدر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اويد شرح اتوتلستشن


----------



## عزالدين محمد جحيدر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو شاكراً تزويدي بشرح مفصل عن الجهاز على بريدي الالكتروني


----------



## sosohoho (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو اذا كانا احدا يملك الكتاب ان يضعة على الموقع


----------



## METALLICA (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم . اين هي شرح1200 totalAstation بالعربى(لايكا) لم اجدها اطلاقآ


----------



## mady78 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شباب ارجوشاكراً تزويدي بشرح مفصل عن الجهاز على بريدي الالكتروني


----------



## mohamed abdelrade (2 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي موقع صغير وان شاء الله هكمله عن شرح التوتال ستيشن 
دي للبداية فقط وارجو ان ينال اعجاب اخوتي في الله 
http://bodaabdo33.jeeran.com/Page_2.html


----------



## جوده (3 يناير 2007)

*محتاج شرح لجهاز سوكيا.
.....وشكرا*


----------



## المقترب (6 يناير 2007)

يبدو أنه لايوجد مندوبين للايكا
ينفع توبكون طيب


----------



## engramy (29 يناير 2007)

شرح جهاز Topcon


----------



## engramy (29 يناير 2007)

شرح جهاز سوكيا


----------



## engramy (29 يناير 2007)

شرح جهاز سوكيا في الرابط التالي


----------



## engramy (29 يناير 2007)

شرح جهاز Leica TC(R)303/305/307

Leica TC(R)303/305/307​


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## نجم عبادي عاشور (7 فبراير 2007)

ارجو ارسال شرح بالعربي لجهاز لايكا 1200


----------



## نجم عبادي عاشور (7 فبراير 2007)

ارجو ارسال شرح بالعربي لجهاز لايكا 1200 فالذي يمتلكه لايبخل على اصدقائه


----------



## سلام علي الخزاعي (9 فبراير 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

:55: شكرا لكم على ماتقدمونه وبالخصوص engeramy


----------



## سلام علي الخزاعي (9 فبراير 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا لكم على ماتقدمونه وممكن ارسال كتاب عن كيفية استخدام total station


----------



## j3okka (16 فبراير 2007)

حالياً موجود مانوال بالعربي ل Leica 407,1100
1200 قاعد تحت الانشاء
اول ما يجهز نبعته لك انشاء الله


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين ياشباب


----------



## Eng.Amr H (22 مارس 2007)

والله ياجماعه مش عارف اشكركم ازاي


----------



## engramy (22 مارس 2007)

سلام علي الخزاعي قال:


> :55: شكرا لكم على ماتقدمونه وبالخصوص engeramy



عفوا يا أخ سلام


----------



## عزيز4554 (24 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abcdabcd (14 أبريل 2007)

شرح توتل استيشن نوع T1100


----------



## عطيه امهدي (29 أبريل 2007)

*راي*

انت رائع +مبدع +اكثرمن رائع ومبدع شكرررررررررررراً


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (11 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل الاخ engineer واخ محمد علي هذة الاضافة الجميلة


----------



## mokh (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## امجدالنجار (2 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم أخي....انا محتاج ضروري لتعليمات استخدام جهاز الديجتال ثيودولايت نوع south لان كتيب التعليمات اللي معاه باللغه الصينيه فقط.....


----------



## عبيد احمد (2 يونيو 2007)

لم اعثر على الملفات وعلى العموم شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم حسن محمد (3 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moamenasd (10 يونيو 2007)

*moamenebrahimasd************

شكرا على كل هذا المجهود الذى تقدموه وربنا يوفقك فى وضع شرح Total station lieca1200 وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (10 يونيو 2007)

شباب ياريت حد يزودنا بشرح لجهاز Lica TC 605 وشكرا جزيلا لكم .


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (10 يونيو 2007)

شباب ياريت حد يزودنا بشرح لجهاز Leica Tc 605 وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## MOAIYED (9 ديسمبر 2007)

كان تبي شرح لايكا 1205 موجود وشكرا علي الملف:15:


----------



## garary (9 ديسمبر 2007)

engramy قال:


> شرح جهاز Topcon



هل بالامكان وجود شرح العربى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى على الشرح:12:


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي جدا


----------



## sameh mohmed (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## n6010 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

بارك الله فيك يا اخى 

ولكل كل تحية واقتدار على مجهودك


----------



## مصطفى العبسى (1 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو هدايه (2 يناير 2008)

thank youuuuu


----------



## محمد البلتانى (3 يناير 2008)

من يريد شرح 1200 فليراسلنى على elbeltany على الهوت ميل 
مع الشكر


----------



## سعيد شعبان (3 يناير 2008)

اتمني من الاخ محمد وضع هذا الشرح في المنتدي حتي يستفاد منه الجميع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## LEDO2277 (4 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 يناير 2008)

موجود عندي الشرح بس امهلني بعض الوقت لكي انزله بالمنتدى اوووووووووووووكي


----------



## سعيد شعبان (19 يناير 2008)

مستنين ذلك بسرعه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد مسيعد (21 يناير 2008)

شباب ارجوشاكراً تزويدي بشرح مفصل عن الجهاز لايكا على بريدي الالكتروني


----------



## MOAIYED (24 يناير 2008)

مشكور ياعزيزى


----------



## moamenasd (26 يناير 2008)

لو سمحتم تمدونى بشرح ل توتال استيشن نوع ليكا tcr 1200 وشكرا 
وجزاكم الله كل خير وكلل مجهودكم بالتوفيق والثواب


----------



## عبد الله والجديد (26 يناير 2008)

داير اعرف علاقة الاستشعار عند بعد بالمساحة


----------



## محمدين علي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## خابور (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل مجهودكم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

that is good
good luck


----------



## maskmoon (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وتسلم ايدك


----------



## omar84 (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا الكتاب عن جهاز لايكا 1200 ان شاء تستفيدو منه
ونامل منكم الدعاء


----------



## omar84 (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا نزلت من قبل شرح عن لايكا 1200
والان احاول ان انزل شرح ولكن بالصوت والصورة بس للاسف لم استطع تحميله لكم الملفات عندي وسوف احاول تنزيلها
اخوكم عمر الملقب بالبارزاني
القامشلي(سوريا)
وشكرا


----------



## omar84 (16 مارس 2009)

الاسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا شرح للايكا بالصوت والصورة
اخوكم البارزاني
وشكرا


----------



## omar84 (16 مارس 2009)

اسف كتير كمان لم استطيع تنزيل الكتاب لكم
اسف
ولكن سوف احاول
وشكرا


----------



## قرماء (31 مارس 2009)

ا تمنى الحصول على شرح لايكا 1100tc


----------



## هانى عامر (31 مارس 2009)

ارجو شرح ولو بسيط للجهاز leica 1100 tc


----------



## محمد نصر احمد محمد (31 مارس 2009)

والله إزدت شرفا بالانضمام لهذا الملتقي
وجزاكم الله خيرا
وأتمني من الله ان يوفق الجميع


----------



## المهندسالاول (31 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدين علي (31 مارس 2009)

اين هذا الشرح يا اخي جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عماد كسبر 24 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*نصيحة وطلب*

السلام عليكم يا جماعة معاكم عماد** اخصائى مساحة وخرائط 
انا عاوز انوه لحاجة مهمة 
احنا على طول بنفكر عن المنول بتاع الجهاز علشان نعرف نشغله ودى حاجة بسيطة جدا مش محتاجة لان لو حصلت ظروف وبقى معايا جهاز اول مرة اشتغل عليه لو اخدته ورحت للتوكيل بتاعه فى اى مكان ها يعرفنى كل حاجة عليه فى نص ساعة وبعدين المساحة مش جهاز واقف امامه طول النهار لا مش كدا خالص ***دى علم كبير وكل حاجة فى الشغل بتعتمد عليها فى المقام الاول 
لكن اللى المفروض نعرفه ونبحث عنه هو :- 
1- الحسابات المساحية (زى كيفية حساب الاحداثيات &وكيفية حساب المنحنيات الرأسية والافقية )
2 - البحث عن البرامج اللى المتعلقة بالعمل المساحى واللى بتساعد فى الشغل وسرعته 
3-ودى حاجة مهمة جدا خبرة الشغل ودى ها تيجى مع الوقت ومع الشغل وازاى لو فيه مشكلة قابلتنى اخرج منها ازاى يعنى مثلا (لو فيه نقط نزلتها وجيت تانى يوم اراجع عليها تانى وجدت فيها فرق اعمل ايه او الخطأ دا ها يكون ناتج عن ايه )
اتمنى حضراتكم تفيدونا بالحاجات دى وبالذات البرامج اللى ها نستفيد منها فى المجال المساحى


----------



## احمدالهنيدى (25 مارس 2010)

جزالكم الله كل خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على شرح الجهاز 1200


----------



## tetos (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## العريجي محمد (15 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً ومشكور علي هذه المشاركه المتميزه *​


----------



## غالب الشمري (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الاعزاء الذين لم يبخلوا علينا بما انعم الله عليهم ...


----------

